# Add 211k to my 722k system?



## stevil (Jun 24, 2010)

I am fighting with Dish because I wanted two HDTV's with DVR and they gave me one 722k. When I learned that what I got was one HDTV and one SDTV sharing a DVR I was upset. Dish will not fix this, I continue to fight them. My question is this; can I add a 211k with an EHD to my second TV? If I do this will I have HDTV on my second TV with a DVR and still be able to access my 722k DVR? I'm thinking of just using both to have a dual tuner like DVR and have HD. Does any of this make sense, and will it work?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Not too clear just what your question is, but you can add an EHD to the 211, pay the $39.99 activation fee for DVR service on the 211 and have an HD DVR that can record from both the satellite and the OTA antenna at the same time.

The EHD for the 211 is NOT compatible with the EHD for the 612/622/722/722k and the activation is a seperate fee also. The 211 is a DVR functionality whereas the others are an archiving functionality.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes the EHD will add HD DVR capabilities to the 211 plus extend the program guide for the 211 from 2 days to 9. Yes, you can still access the DVR from the 722k on TV2 outputs but it will be in SD only (coax or composite).  
You can also hook TV2 to the 722 via component or HDMI on the 722 TV1 outputs for HD on TV2 but you will be watching whatever is on TV1 not TV2.


----------



## stevil (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. I suppose the heart of my question is can I have the same Tv hooked up to a 722k as tv2 through coax and to a 221k through HDMI? If I understand the last answer I believe it should work.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

stevil said:


> Thank you for the responses. I suppose the heart of my question is can I have the same Tv hooked up to a 722k as tv2 through coax and to a 221k through HDMI? If I understand the last answer I believe it should work.


Assuming you meant 211k not 221k sure, switching between those inputs (on the TV) is a function of the TV not the Dish receivers hooked up to it. So yes it will work.


----------

